# Will water based poly blotch on cherry?



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

Hye guys, I was curious if waterbased poly would blotch on cherry or if blotching is attributed with oils only. I'm making a cherry shelf and have 2 finishes in mind:
1.) GF EnduroVar (water based)
2.)GF Arm R Seal (oil based) if i use this i'll get Charles Neil's Pre Conditioner.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Clear finishes will not usually blotch cherry. If it is a product like polyshades with stain mixed in, I would test it first.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

*"If it is a product like polyshades with stain mixed in, I would test it first.*

I would avoid polyshades period. Just MHO


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

If the clear coat has any tint it possibly could blotch. Blotching is usually only prevalent in softer woods. Definitely use a test piece of the same material to try the finishing technique you are planning on using. If it does blotch you can use a prestain which is essentially a clear coat greatly watered down with the appropriate thinner. You can also use shellac to seal it prior to your clear coat but this will tend to yellow a little giving a warmer feel. Shellac can be used under any finish and can be used over any fully cured finish as well.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I try to always use clear finishes on cherry and never had a problem. I've never seen much of a difference between water based and oil.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Cherry can be quite prone to blotching no matter what finish is used. I'd test it on scrap first. Put as many coats on the scrap as you intend to put onto the finished project.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

I've finished multiple cherry projects with arm-r-seal and never had a problem, always turned out great. But when in doubt, test on a scrap piece.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

thanks everyone. I guess a test piece is my only option. i knew i was going to anyways but i wasnt sure if water based finishes were better for blotch control. then again it's wood, you never know what's going to happen until you have it in front of you. side note: pros and cons to using Enduro var or Arm R Seal? Just curious


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I think it's a good idea to pre condition cherry with either Charles Neil or shellac to seal the grain, especially before a finish like poly. For one thing, it helps to keep the finish on top and not get sucked up repeatedly by untreated wood. This produces a more even finish.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 25, 2007)

+1 for Charles Neil's BLOTCH CONTROL … use it exactly as per instructions … it will turn out exactly as he claims.


----------

